# Deutsche Gamesindustrie - Quo Vadis?



## Bonkic (3. August 2016)

ich lager die hier begonnene diskussion mal aus.


stein des anstoßes war dieser beitrag von mr. kanister:



> Vor kurzem bin ich über Micks Kulumne "Der Free2Play-Nepp"  auf Gamersglobal gestoßen.
> Kurze Zeit später dann die Reaktion von Bernd Beyreuther auf gameswirtschaft.de.
> Ganz unabhängig davon was man von Free2Play halten mag, würde mich eure  Meinung zum derzeitigen zustand der deutschen Spiele Industrie  interessieren. Aus meiner Perspektive scheint sie mehr und mehr in die  Internationale Bedeutungslosigkeit abzurutschen.
> 
> ...





mein meinung zum thema: 

ich habe mir jetzt mal schnelles kolumne durchgelesen.
seine grundsatz-kritik an f2p teile ich zunächst mal schon nur in teilen.
ja, es gibt natürlich diese abzocker-spiele, aber es gibt eben auch  andere, die man mit sehr wenig oder gar keinem finanziellen engagement  spielen kann, auch wenn das vielleicht ausnahmen sein mögen. 
über einen kamm scheren kann man sie aber eben nicht, und das tut er.
mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass das kein dt. phänomen ist. wie er darauf kommt, leuchtet mir schon überhaupt nicht. 

kommen wir aber zum eigentlich punkt, der dt. spieleindustrie: 
schnelle zitiert anfangs beyreuther, der sicherlich auch übertrieben  feststellt: "Eigentlich gab es vor Free2Play gar keine richtige  Spieleindustrie in Deutschland“. weiter unten nennt er dann ein paar  beispiele für seine gegenteilige behauptung: "staubtrockene  Wirtschaftssimulationen.Ambermoon, Die Siedler oder besagtes  Drakensang." 

mit ausnahme von die siedler waren das durch die bank international  völlig bedeutungslose titel. das gilt ebenso für die vielen klassischen  grafik-adventures (daedalic und co), die übrigens nach wie vor in  deutschland entwickelt werden und nicht auf f2p setzen. ebenfalls noch  aktiv ist bekanntlich auch piranha - und auch deren titel spiel(t)en auf  dem weltmarkt so gut wie keine rolle. und diesbezüglich könnte ich noch  eine reihe anderer nenen. in der wiki-liste finde ich aber keinen dt. entwickler von weltrang, sofern sie denn noch existent sind. 

als international wirklich über einen längeren zeitraum relevant hätte  ich früher natürlich factor 5 und rainbow arts bezeichnet, aktuell fällt  mir neben crytek und mit abstrichen vielleicht noch shin'en ein. sehr  viel mehr ist da nicht, war da eben aber auch noch nie. eigentlich denke  ich, dass schnelle weiß, wovon er redet, aber hier kann ich ihm besten  willen nicht zustimmen. 

interessant wäre die frage des warum. hatte ich sogar hier schon des  öfteren mal aufgeworfen. wirklich klären konnten wir das nie. und ich  persönlich habe ehrlich gesagt auch keine antwort. liegts alleine am  image von videospielen? schwer vorstellbar. 
es könnte an der früheren pc-fixierung gelegen haben. auf dem pc alleine  verdient kaum einer geld, und wenn dann nur noch mit f2p, womit sich  der kreis dann vielleicht wieder schließt. ein dt. unternehmen könnte ja  mal probieren, wie schnelle indirekt vorschlägt, ein spiel mit  abo-modell auf den markt zu bringen. bin gespannt, ob es sich länger als  2 wochen halten würde, selbst bei überragender qualität....


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> interessant wäre die frage des warum. hatte ich sogar hier schon des  öfteren mal aufgeworfen. wirklich klären konnten wir das nie. und ich  persönlich habe ehrlich gesagt auch keine antwort. liegts alleine am  image von videospielen? schwer vorstellbar.
> es könnte an der früheren pc-fixierung gelegen haben. auf dem pc alleine  verdient kaum einer geld, und wenn dann nur noch mit f2p, womit sich  der kreis dann vielleicht wieder schließt. ein dt. unternehmen könnte ja  mal probieren, wie schnelle indirekt vorschlägt, ein spiel mit  abo-modell auf den markt zu bringen. bin gespannt, ob es sich länger als  2 wochen halten würde, selbst bei überragender qualität....


 das hat wohl ähnliche Gründe wie beim Film: die Infrastruktur an Geldgebern und Personal usw. liegt da einfach eher im Ausland, weil dort wiederum die Art von "Unterhaltung" viel früher im großen Stil sich festsetze, auch durch eine größere Zielgruppe. Ein Produkt - wenn es fertig ist - hat einen viel größeren Markt sofort verfügbar als wenn du es in D entwickelst und dann mühsam ins Ausland touren musst, um es an den Mann zu bringen. 

 Ich mein: die Elite an Programmierern&co versucht halt oftmals eher in den USA oder vlt auch GB ihr Glück zu finden und nicht in D, da fehlt also schon mal eine Menge an potentiellem Personal, und dann hat man ohnehin in D eine viel kleinere Gruppe an Leuten, die so was draufhaben, weil auch viel zu lange zu wenig getan für den Nachwuchs im IT-Sektor. Den Rückstand holt man halt nicht mehr auf. Einzelne Studios können halt trotzdem Glück haben, wie zB die Polen mit Witcher oder Crytek mit den Crysis/Far Cry-Spielen. ( lol, hatte zuerst Fart Cry geschrieben...  ) 

Aber insgesamt hast du halt die bessere Infrastruktur eher im Ausland sitzen, was Personal, Geld, Vertrieb usw. angeht. Es könnte aber durchaus sein, dass sich das durch den fortschreitenden Rückgang von Retail-Games ändert, weil du irgendwann nicht mehr zwingend einen großen Publisher brauchst. Trotzdem ist es aber so, dass du für größere Projekte auch viel Geld brauchst, oder ein EXTREM idealistisches Team. Und in D sind Geldgeber traditionell sehr zurückhaltend, wenn es um Medien, Kunst, Entertainment usw. geht.


----------



## -blitz (8. August 2016)

Ich sehe das so, als Entwickler.. also Artist, nicht Indie spiele Entwickler.  
Der markt ist für mich hier null interessant weil Firmen hier in DE in vergleich zu USA und so einigen anderen orten die Leute mega schlecht bezahlen.
Als selbständiger bekommt man vielleicht bisschen mehr, aber dafür nicht genug da es doch zu wenige hier gibt.
Crytek als mega beispiel. Hätte viel mehr erfolg würden die von Anfang an top Leute holen und diese auch richtig bezahlen. 
Leider hat Crytek das gegenteil gemacht. Selbst billig Leute aus ausland eingestellt die mega null Ahnung oder einfach schlechten Geschmack hatten.

Aber auch nicht nur das Geld ist hier ein Deutschland ein großes Problem. Spiele Entwicklung / Entwickler sind hier leider noch immer ein neuland für den staat. 
Hatte wegen ein Umzug und keiner direkten stelle paar mal Kontakt mit unseren Ämter. Will dazu nicht viel sagen, aber es ist ein trauriges bild.
Bevor ich mich selbständig machte war ich auch beim Finanzamt mich als Freiberufler anzumelden. 
Er wollte mir erstmal keine Papiere geben und fragte mich so beleidigend ob ich überhaupt studiert habe. Nein hab ich nicht, bin ich deswegen schlecht und es nicht wert oder was?? oO

Ausbildung zum Entwickler gibt es hier auch nicht wirklich gute, gleiches Problem. Leute bilden aus die nicht viel Ahnung haben oder einfach nur ein Job machen und somit auch nicht wirklich interessiert sind.
Wenn ich mir so USA angucke sind wir hier 1000 Jahre entfernt.
Ab und zu gibt es hier perlen die Hammer Sachen machen, aber leider hauen die meisten hier auch ab um 1. gutes Geld zu machen mit dem was man gut machen kann und 2. an coolen Projekten zu arbeiten, welche hier eine Seltenheit sind.
Aber sonst, was ich an Bewerbungen vor paar Jahren gesehen habe. Paar Jahre studiert, älter als 24 und erst als Praktikant anfangen zu dürfen.. in USA sind solche erst 21 und mega motiviert.


Leider sehe ich hier auch keine Besserung kommen. Besonders wenn ich so mitbekomme wie top Talente hier behandelt werden, hab ich null Interesse wieder fest für eine deutsche Firma zu arbeiten.. 
auch nicht als Freelancer, denn da zahlt DE nicht wirklich gut in vergleich zu Rest der Welt. 

Vielleicht hab ich da ein bisschen anderes bild als viele anderen, aber diese Erfahrung hab ich in letzten fast 12 Jahren gemacht.. 
Hoffe wirklich das ändert sich weil ich mir schon wünschen würde das DE paar geile Projekte raus haut.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. August 2016)

Bei einigen deutschen Studios bleibt der Erfolg auch aus trotz toller Qualität und haben noch größere Probleme, durch z.B. verlieren der Entwicklung an ein anderes Studio. Konkret spreche ich hier vom berliner Studio Yager. Ihr gelobtes Spiel Spec-Ops: The Line kann finanziell nicht reinhauen und bei Dead Island 2 verloren sie die Lizenz (ironischer Weise durch einen ebenfalls deutsch-österreichischenen Publisher, Deep Silver)


----------



## MichaelG (8. August 2016)

Naja bei Dead Island 2 gab es wohl Probleme. Sowohl mit dem Einhalten des Releasefensters wie auch mit dem unbefriedigenden Ergebnis. Irgendwie soll die Spieleumsetzung Deep Silver nicht so gefallen haben. Angeblich 08/15 und uninspiriert. Was ich so gelesen habe. Da waren die Vorstellungen wohl zu unterschiedlich. Aber Spec Ops The Line war der Hammer.


----------



## Batze (8. August 2016)

-blitz schrieb:


> Crytek als mega beispiel. Hätte viel mehr erfolg würden die von Anfang an top Leute holen und diese auch richtig bezahlen.
> Leider hat Crytek das gegenteil gemacht. Selbst billig Leute aus ausland eingestellt die mega null Ahnung oder einfach schlechten Geschmack hatten.


Also das sehe ich ein wenig anders. Ich kenne zwar nicht die Personalie bei Crytek, aber mit Unterbezahlten Nichts Könnern hätten die bestimmt nicht die immer noch führende Grafik Engine auf den Markt entwickeln/bringen können. Und solche Spiele wie Farcry und Crysis macht man nicht mit ein paar Script zusammen Bastlern.
Das was Crytek und auch vielen deutschen Firmen fehlt ist internationales Denken im Management. Bei Crytek kommen noch die total Überheblichen Brüder dazu die wohl in Technik einiges können, aber eben bei der Firmenführung total versagt haben und denken sie allein sind das Maß aller Dinge und können alles allein machen.


----------



## -blitz (8. August 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Also das sehe ich ein wenig anders. Ich kenne zwar nicht die Personalie bei Crytek, aber mit Unterbezahlten Nichts Könnern hätten die bestimmt nicht die immer noch führende Grafik Engine auf den Markt entwickeln/bringen können. Und solche Spiele wie Farcry und Crysis macht man nicht mit ein paar Script zusammen Bastlern.
> Das was Crytek und auch vielen deutschen Firmen fehlt ist internationales Denken im Management. Bei Crytek kommen noch die total Überheblichen Brüder dazu die wohl in Technik einiges können, aber eben bei der Firmenführung total versagt haben und denken sie allein sind das Maß aller Dinge und können alles allein machen.



Und genau das zeigt es ja, das Engine Team war das einzeitigste gut bezahlte. Top Leute dort, hatten sogar fette firmen Autos und so. Man hat sich da ein top Team aufgebaut, Rest der Firma war eher sehr schwach. Haben sich junge Leute geholt die dann nach 2 bis 3 Jahren top durch eigen Motivation waren, crytek hat nichts geboten diese Leute zu halten außer du warst Programmierer. Bzw war das nicht meine Meinung oder so, war dort 6 Jahre tätig und bin happy schon lange dort weg zu sein.. Und was die Technik angeht, ja hatten top Engine mehr oder weniger da ja 90% der Ressourcen dort reingesteckt wurde. Dies sieht nun ja stark anders aus da extrem viele top Leute dort weg sind (Tiago zb, einer der haupt coder hinter cryengine).. dank Bethesda haben die es nun ja leicht ein neuen Job zu finden ohne umzuziehen und top Gehalt!  Will da nicht zu tief ins detail gehen, mag nur bekräftigen was ich davor geschrieben habe.


@*LOX-TT*​: Yager hat das Projekt verloren weil es einfach sehr weit entfernt war fertig zu sein bzw die Qualität war einfach schlecht. Kein puplisher hat Interesse daran ein 70er spiel rauszuhauen, besonders nicht so eine IP wie Dead Island.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. August 2016)

Wenn wir ehrlich sind gibt es - weltweit - eigentlich wenig Anreize als Programmierer in den Bereich Spieleentwicklung zu gehen aber in Deutschland ist es besonders eklatant. Das muss schon starkes persönliches Interesse und vielleicht auch einfach "relaxteres" Arbeiten im verspielten Umfeld der Firma sein, damit das ein Informatiker freiwillig macht. Es ist ja nun absolut kein Geheimnis, dass in der Anwendungs-IT erheblich mehr gezahlt wird, erfahrene Programmierer verdienen ja 70.000 bis 80.000 im Jahr, in leitender Position auch über 100.000. Im Spielebereich können die hingegen ja froh über 40.000 bis 50.000 zu sein, oftmals ist es ja eher weniger. Und im Ausland verdienen erfahrene Programmierer in der Regel ja noch mal einiges mehr.


----------



## MichaelG (8. August 2016)

Es gibt auch deutsche Spieleperlen wie Deadelic (Deponia-Reihe). Das sollte man bei der Betrachtung auch nicht vergessen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es gibt auch deutsche Spieleperlen wie Deadelic (Deponia-Reihe). Das sollte man bei der Betrachtung auch nicht vergessen.


 Die aber auf dem "Weltmarkt" IMHO leider keine nennenswerte Rolle spielen. Und Spec Ops - wusste gar nicht, dass das ein deutsches Team war - ist ein echt gutes Spiel, aber da zeigt sich das, was ich meinte: die ganze Vermarktungsmaschine ist halt vor allem im Ausland, und wenn du dann nicht PERFEKTES Marketing hinbekommst, beste Kontakte zu Vertrieben im Ausland hast usw., geht selbst so ein Spiel international eher unter, weil dann Games aus dem Ausland selbst hier in D mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen als ein deutsches, aber eben leider "zu unbekanntes" Spiel...


----------



## Bonkic (8. August 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es gibt auch deutsche Spieleperlen wie Deadelic (Deponia-Reihe). Das sollte man bei der Betrachtung auch nicht vergessen.



hatte ich erwähnt. 
nur spielen auch die international so gut wie keine rolle. 
und darum gings bei dieser diskussion ja in erster linie.

was ich an der sache so erstaunlich finde: deutschland hat eine extrem große und vor allem fähige demo-szene.
wie kann es da sein, dass beinahe keinerlei professionalisierung stattzufinden scheint?


----------



## Batze (8. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie kann es da sein, dass beinahe keinerlei professionalisierung stattzufinden scheint?


Professionalisierung findet schon statt, teilweise, aber eben nur beschränkt auf den deutschen Markt. Die Leute denken einfach nicht International genug.
Schau dir als Beispiel mal das ehemalige Studio Ascaron an. 
Für mich eines der besten Studios die es gab mit Top Spielen in Deutschland. So gut wie jedes Spiel von denen war ein Mega Erfolg, aber eben nur in Deutschland.
Das einzige Spiel mit Internationalen Erfolg war Sacred. Und das haben sie dann mit Sacred 2 verhauen.
Und wie schon bei Crytek, dieses Studio war an Arroganz und Überheblichkeit nicht zu überbieten. Da gab es 2-3 Oberbosse die es schon 20 Jahre gab und die dachten alle sie wären die ganz großen, der Schuss ging dann nach hinten los und das Studio gibt es nicht mehr.
Hätten die sich mal International erweitert, auch mit internationalen Top Leuten, würde das Studio auch heute noch Top Spiele produzieren.
Deutschland denkt da leider noch 20 Jahre zurück und ist nicht in der Realität angekommen. Spiele müssen heute international erfolgreich sein und nicht nur Länder Spezifisch. Zumindest in der Westlichen Welt.
Gutes Beispiel auch EA mit ihrem Fussball Manager. In Deutschland und Europa ok, aber international Weltweit interessiert kein Fussball *Manager*, deshalb auch der Rückzug. Fussball FiFa ist da schon was anderes, weil es auch international um Team und Online Kämpfe geht.
Darum wird es wohl auch kein NfS Porsche 2 geben, weil Porsche in Deutschland Top, international interessiert es doch eher weniger.
Man kann von EA denken was man will, aber die machen Spiele für alle Staaten(meistens) und nicht nur für eine kleine Klientel, deshalb sind sie so groß und als einer der Top Spiele Firmen am Markt. Die machen kein Spiel für 1-2 Millionen Deutsche Fans, sondern für 20 Millionen Weltweite Fans die es auch kaufen. Das ist internationales Denken was den deutschen Firmen eben teilweise fehlt.
Wir selbst freuen uns natürlich wenn wir für unsere Spielleidenschaft die bestimmte Deutsche eben haben von einigen Firmen beachtet werden, z.B. mit ANNO oder so, Weltweit spielen solche Titel aber fast keine Rolle.


----------



## Bonkic (8. August 2016)

wir müssen ja nicht gleich in ea-kategorien denken.
aber es gibt in sehr vielen (kleineren) europäischen ländern relevantere studios als in deutschland. 
in england und frankreich sowieso, aber auch in holland, schweden, polen, ukraine und sogar im winzigen island (ccp games) etc.

sacred 2 hatte ich übrigens vergessen. das war wirklich ein internationaler hit, oder zumindest nicht nur in deutschland.


----------



## MichaelG (8. August 2016)

Naja Porsche interessiert international schon. Nicht umsonst waren/sind bis zu 70% des Umsatzes von Porsche der US-Markt. Allerdings bezweifle ich auch, daß EA ein NFS Porsche 2 bringt. Die Kiddies stehen halt auf anderes. Ein eher Richtung Simulation ausgerichtetes (nicht mit Simulation selbst verwechseln) mit Schadenmodell versehenes NFS paßt denen eher nicht. 

Und Ascaron war mit Anstoß erfolgreich. Allerdings sind diese Managementserie auch nur in Deutschland ein merklicher Markt. Die Amerikaner/Briten z.B. zocken eher nur FIFA. Und mit den letzten Anstoß hat Ascaron es auch für den deutschen Markt verwachst gehabt. Aber EA hat den FM zuletzt auch nur gegen die Wand gefahren.

Ubisoft hat durch seine kanadischen Ableger auch ein Standbein in den USA und halt auch Ips die weltweit gefragt sind. Ob nun Splinter Cell, Assassins Creed, Watch Dogs.

Die deutschen Studios haben aber auch kreative Ideen wie z.B. eben Deponia, trauen sich aber nicht diese Ip weltweit und im großen Stil zu vermarkten. Was mir fehlt sind z.B. Management-Simulationen wie z.B. Zeppelin oder Rüsselsheim. Das hat der deutsche Markt in den letzten Jahren auch vernachlässigt. Vielleicht auch aus dem Grund weil diese Genres wohl auch nur auf dem deutschen Markt meßbare Verkaufszahlen erzielen würden (leider).


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Darum wird es wohl auch kein NfS Porsche 2 geben, weil Porsche in Deutschland Top, international interessiert es doch eher weniger.


 Äh, das Game wurde in Kanada entwickelt - was hat das denn bitte mit dem Thema "Deutsche Games" zu tun? ^^  und WAR es denn überhaupt "nicht erfolgreich" ? AFAIK war es durchaus ziemlich erfolgreich, also international.

Dass es keinen zweiten Teil gab hat sicher viel eher damit zu tun, dass es zwar ein tolles Spiel war, aber die weitaus meisten Gamer- auch IN Deutschland - trotzdem lieber Rennspiele haben wollen, in denen du mehrere Automarken fahren kannst. Auch ein NFS Ferrari oder NFS Chrysler usw. wäre sicher nicht unbedingt ein klarer Kandidat für einen zweiten Teil gewesen. Zudem wären da sicher auch hohe Lizenzzahlungen an Porsche nötig gewesen, wenn man einen zweiten Teil hätte machen wollen. 

Aber mit dem Thema "deutsche Games" hat das nun echt gar nix zu tun.


----------



## MichaelG (8. August 2016)

Naja EA hatte lange Zeit eine exklusive Porschelizenz. Daran wäre es sicher nicht gescheitert. Ich würde mich schon freuen wenn EA sich zu einem Remaster vom Porsche aufraffen würde. Vielleicht mit Ergänzungen in der Fahrzeugpalette. Porsche 968/Turbo *hust*, 996, 997, 991, 918, Carrera GT.....


----------



## Spassbremse (8. August 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch aus dem Grund weil diese Genres wohl auch nur auf dem deutschen Markt meßbare Verkaufszahlen erzielen würden (leider).



Das ist sicherlich richtig.

Man sollte aber in der Gesamtbetrachtung nicht vernachlässigen, dass Spiele über die Jahre in der Herstellung immer teurer wurden. Der heutige "Core Gamer" erwartet Produktionsqualitäten, die sich i. d. R. nur mit sehr großen Teams stemmen lassen.
Diese Kosten müssen erst einmal wieder eingespielt werden; das funktioniert nur noch international, plattformübergreifend. 

Viele kleine/mittlere Hersteller und Publisher können da gar nicht mehr mithalten. Entweder, man bedient eine kleine, aber feine Nische (wie z. B. Daedalic), oder man geht unter.


----------



## Bonkic (8. August 2016)

ich würde sogar behaupten, dass porsche die populärste automarke überhaupt ist und zwar weltweit.
aber mit dem thema hat das wirklich nichts zu tun.


----------



## MichaelG (8. August 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das ist sicherlich richtig.
> 
> Man sollte aber in der Gesamtbetrachtung nicht vernachlässigen, dass Spiele über die Jahre in der Herstellung immer teurer wurden. Der heutige "Core Gamer" erwartet Produktionsqualitäten, die sich i. d. R. nur mit sehr großen Teams stemmen lassen.
> Diese Kosten müssen erst einmal wieder eingespielt werden; das funktioniert nur noch international, plattformübergreifend.
> ...



Genau das sitzt der Knackpunkt. Wären auch im Ausland mit den Szenarien große Umsätze erzielbar würde man das Risiko eingehen. So läßt man es dann eben halt. Da bleibt nur die Hoffnung auf irgendwelche Indies die sich mal ähnlicher Themen annehmen. Die erreichen aber dann meist nicht die Komplexität und Aufwendigkeit der großen AAA-Titel.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. August 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da bleibt nur die Hoffnung auf irgendwelche Indies die sich mal ähnlicher Themen annehmen. Die erreichen aber dann meist nicht die Komplexität und Aufwendigkeit der großen AAA-Titel.



Was ja in der Natur der Sache liegt.


----------



## Bonkic (8. August 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Man sollte aber in der Gesamtbetrachtung nicht vernachlässigen, dass Spiele über die Jahre in der Herstellung immer teurer wurden. .



klar.
in der garage kannst du heute (eigentlich) keinen titel der aaa-kategorie mehr auf die beine stellen.
aber das lässt uns doch unweigerlich zur frage kommen, weshalb es in deutschland seit jeher keiner geschafft hat, in diese kategorie vorzustoßen.
die großen der branche im ausland haben auch mal klein angefangen. jetzt kann der zug schon abgefahren sein, das stimmt.


----------



## MichaelG (8. August 2016)

Das Problem sehe ich im abgefahrenen Zug. Wer kann heutzutage mal aus dem lockeren 50 oder 100 Mio für eine Großproduktion mit ungewisser Erfolgsaussicht aufbringen. Und das als "Newbie" in Deutschland ? Der Anschluß wurde imho irgendwann in den 1990er/Anfang 2000er Jahren verpaßt. 

Mittlerweile dürfte ein Vorstoß in diese Liga durch deutsche Firmen aufgrund der aufzubringenden Mittel und dem damit verbundenen Risiko fast aussichtslos geworden sein. Das ist ähnlich wie Blockbuster-Film/Serienproduktionen wo in der Regel Hollywood die Pace vorgibt (ob da storytechnisch immer mitgehalten werden kann steht auf einem anderen Blatt). Aber bei den Budgets die Hollywood in die Filme pumpen kann kann die deutsche Filmindustrie (Förderung hin oder her) nicht ansatzweise mithalten.

In den 1990er/2000er Jahren waren die Produktionskosten von Games noch deutlichst geringer. Einmal wegen der Lizenzen, keine Abgaben an Steam oder Lizenzgebühren an große Engines. Kein Motion Capturing, kein bezahlen von Stars als Zugpferde, keine Vorstände und Werbeetats die Millionen schlucken u.s.w. Hier hat die deutsche Gamingindustrie irgendwie den (internationalen) Anschluß verpaßt. Ausnahmen wie Crytek (FC1, Crysis) mal außen vor gelassen. Unc Crytek hat bis auf diese beiden IP von denen sie 1 schon nach dem 1. Teil an Ubisoft abgetreten haben auch nichts weiter auf die Beine gestellt. Und ob das F2P-Konzept so die glorreiche Idee ist wage ich noch zu bezweifeln. Sie hätten bei ihrem Stecken bleiben sollen und sich während Crysis überlegen sollen, was als nächste IPs folgen könnten um die Firma wirtschaftlich weiter auf die Beine zu stellen.

Und ob eine relativ unbekannte Firma wie z.B. Deadelic allein schon durch den fehlenden Namen und Ruf international Erfolg hätte ist das nächste.... Und wenn stehen die großen Firmen (EA, Ubisoft, Activision) schon an, um die Firma zu schlucken.


----------



## Batze (8. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich würde sogar behaupten, dass porsche die populärste automarke überhaupt ist und zwar weltweit.
> aber mit dem thema hat das wirklich nichts zu tun.


Da hast du recht, wollte ich auch nur mal als kleines Beispiel anführen. Porsche direkt hat damit wenig zu tun. der (Spiele) Markt hat sich auch geändert.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> klar.
> in der garage kannst du heute (eigentlich) keinen titel der aaa-kategorie mehr auf die beine stellen.
> aber das lässt uns doch unweigerlich zur frage kommen, weshalb es in deutschland seit jeher keiner geschafft hat, in diese kategorie vorzustoßen.
> die großen der branche im ausland haben auch mal klein angefangen. jetzt kann der zug schon abgefahren sein, das stimmt.



Ich denke schon, dass man um die Jahrtausendwende und bis ca. Mitte der 2000er auf Augenhöhe mit den meisten internationalen Produktionen war, zumindest, was die Produktionskosten anging - nicht unbedingt von den Verkaufszahlen. Viele Titel verkauften sich sicherlich ordentlich, aber eben nie so, dass der Entwickler danach im Geld schwamm. 

Aber spätestens, als AAA-Titel die dreistellige Millionenmarke gerissen haben, war's wohl vorbei.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. August 2016)

Bei dem Thema fällt mir noch die "lokale Kolorit" ein, die bei Spielen aber insbesondere Filmen (Serien) in Deutschland vorherrscht. Das hat seine Fans hierzulande, ich und der Rest der Welt finden diese Eigenarten in der Regel jedoch grausam. 

Ist mir erst letztens wieder aufgefallen, wollte nach ca. zehn Jahren doch mal wieder was aus Deutschland stammendes gefilmtes schauen und musste nach zehn Minuten abschalten, es war einfach unerträglich, was in Deutschland Schauspielerei genannt wird. Diese Nuschel-Akzent-Sprache scheint jeder Schauspielschüler hierzulande ja mit dem Vorschlaghammer eingebleut zu kriegen, es klingt einfach nur schrecklich und nach Laientheater und vor allem eben total unnatürlich, weil kein Mensch so spricht.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. August 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Diese Nuschel-Akzent-Sprache scheint jeder Schauspielschüler hierzulande ja mit dem Vorschlaghammer eingebleut zu kriegen, es klingt einfach nur schrecklich und nach Laientheater und vor allem eben total unnatürlich, weil kein Mensch so spricht.



Ja, ich verstehe auch nicht, warum die "Til Schweiger School of Acting" seit Jahren so dermaßen erfolgreich ist...


----------



## Look (9. August 2016)

Sry aber es muss nicht immer AAA sein, aber wenn schon ambitionierte Indies mit gut und gerne A Status unter gehen, mhhh, mir z.B. will nicht in den Kopf warum z.b. TRI: Of Friendship and Madness so dermaßen unterging, sodass der Entwickler Rat King Entertainment jetzt auf Handyzeug umgeschwenkt ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. August 2016)

Look schrieb:


> Sry aber es muss nicht immer AAA sein, aber wenn schon ambitionierte Indies mit gut und gerne A Status unter gehen, mhhh, mir z.B. will nicht in den Kopf warum z.b. TRI: Of Friendship and Madness so dermaßen unterging, sodass der Entwickler Rat King Entertainment jetzt auf Handyzeug umgeschwenkt ist.


Ist halt ein Rätselspiel, das ist schon arg nischig und durchaus auf einem Smartphone sofern die Steuerung vernünftig ist, besser aufgehoben.

Du musst bedenken, gerade wegen der unzähligen Indies ist der Markt total überlaufen und übersättigt. Es gibt einfach zu viele Spieleentwickler und zuviel 08/15 Zeugs. 
Vor etwa 15 Jahren begannen die ganz Großen Publisher zu fusionieren oder kleinere aufzukaufen, der Markt bereinigte sich quasi und es gab noch einige Große, die gut Leben konnten. Dann starteten das Online-Publishing und der Indie- und Mittelsegment-Boom begann. Dadurch wurde Freeware fast vollständig vom Markt gedrängt, jeder Hobbyentwickler denkt heute eben, er könnte davon Vollzeit leben und reich werden. Nein, dem ist nicht so! Deswegen verschwinden 90 Prozent aller Titel in der Masse und 99 Prozent aller Entwickler nach einigen Jahren Frustration vom Markt. 

Langfristig wird sich das alles von selbst regeln. Die ganzen Massenentwickler werden untergehen, weil selbst für teurere Produktionen von den Konsumenten kaum noch Geld ausgegeben wird. Das schafft Platz für neue, qualitative Software, die auch ein wenig aufwendig aber vielleicht kein Triple A ist. Und der ganze Softwareschrott, Kickstarter und Early Access werden hoffentlich verschwinden. Aber es wird dauern, da zu viele Leute zu viel Geld haben und zu gerne auf künstliche Hypes (Werbung) aufspringen und sich beeinflussen lassen (und nein, alle größeren Kickstarter-Spiele von bekannten Entwicklern wären auch ohne Crowdfunding entstanden, wer etwas anders glaubt, der lügt sich in die eigene Tasche, Leute wie Brian Fargo (gehört zum Wells Fargo Clan, einer der reichsten Familien der USA) oder Tim Schafer sind Multimillionäre, die haben 100 Mal mehr Kohle Privatvermögen, als das, was sie da eingenommen haben ... )


----------



## Spassbremse (9. August 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> [...] wer etwas anders glaubt, der lügt sich in die eigene Tasche, Leute wie Brian Fargo (gehört zum Wells Fargo Clan, einer der reichsten Familien der USA)



Hm, schon hier muss ich intervenieren, weil offenkundig falsch. 

1. Gibt es keine Familienclan "Wells Fargo"; Es gab/gibt die Familien Wells UND Fargo, afaik haben die niemals untereinander geheiratet.

2. Taucht in sämtlichen Forbes-Rankings zum Thema "reichste US-Familien" weder der Name "Wells", noch der Name "Fargo" auf.

3. Muss die Tatsache, dass man ein Nachkomme einer berühmten Gründer-/Industriellenfamilie ist, noch lange nicht heißen, dass man automatisch auch reich ist. Ein Vorfahr meiner besseren Hälfte hat auch AUDI (mit)gegründet; wir sind deshalb trotzdem keine (Groß)aktionäre.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ist mir erst letztens wieder aufgefallen, wollte nach ca. zehn Jahren doch mal wieder was aus Deutschland stammendes gefilmtes schauen und musste nach zehn Minuten abschalten, es war einfach unerträglich, was in Deutschland Schauspielerei genannt wird. Diese Nuschel-Akzent-Sprache scheint jeder Schauspielschüler hierzulande ja mit dem Vorschlaghammer eingebleut zu kriegen, es klingt einfach nur schrecklich und nach Laientheater und vor allem eben total unnatürlich, weil kein Mensch so spricht.


 Nuschel-Akzent? ^^  Ich finde ganz im Gegenteil die völlig übertrieben klare und "Thaterhafte" Sprache in vielen deutschen Filmen furchtbar... ^^ 

Oder hast du nen Film "Schweiger spielt Schweiger" gesehen?


----------



## Bonkic (9. August 2016)

Look schrieb:


> mir z.B. will nicht in den Kopf warum z.b. TRI: Of Friendship and Madness so dermaßen unterging, sodass der Entwickler Rat King Entertainment jetzt auf Handyzeug umgeschwenkt ist.



das dürfte unter anderem wohl daran liegen, dass keine sau dieses spiel kennt.
ich hab bspw noch nie was davon gehört, und ich beschäftige mich jetzt wahrlich genug mit diesem "unsinn".


----------



## Look (9. August 2016)

Publisher für TRI war Rising Star, auch ein wenig bekannter, da gab es ganz simpel und einfach kein Werbebudget, leider. Btw. war es die von mir gelesene c't, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, die mich darauf aufmerksam machte.


Ich fand das Spiel super, definitiv eines meiner Highlights der von mir gespielten Sachen dieses Jahr.


----------



## Exar-K (10. August 2016)

TRI ist übrigens auch gerade im Angebot bei Steam:
Save 75% on TRI: Of Friendship and Madness on Steam
Bis zum 17.08. für 3,24€


----------



## Bonkic (10. August 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> TRI ist übrigens auch gerade im Angebot bei Steam:
> Save 75% on TRI: Of Friendship and Madness on Steam
> Bis zum 17.08. für 3,24€



sieht ja durchaus interessant aus und die wertungen scheinen auch zu passen.
hilft allerdings nur wenig, wenn man versäumt, auf das spiel aufmerksam zu machen.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. August 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, schon hier muss ich intervenieren, weil offenkundig falsch.
> 
> 1. Gibt es keine Familienclan "Wells Fargo"; Es gab/gibt die Familien Wells UND Fargo, afaik haben die niemals untereinander geheiratet.
> 
> ...


2. Bei den 100-Tausenden Millionären in den USA wäre so ein Forbes Ranking auch sehr lang.
3. Brian Fargo ist reich (es sei denn, er hat alles verzockt ... ) er hat immerhin Interplay gegründet und geleitet, jahrelang einer der großen Publisher.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. August 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> 2. Bei den 100-Tausenden Millionären in den USA wäre so ein Forbes Ranking auch sehr lang.



Du hast aber geschrieben, bei den "reichsten" Familien... 




> Brian Fargo ist reich (es sei denn, er hat alles verzockt ... ) er hat immerhin Interplay gegründet und geleitet, jahrelang einer der großen Publisher.



Selbst wenn er Multimillionär sein sollte, so eine Spieleentwicklung ist sehr teuer und ich würde auch nicht einen Großteil meines Eigenkapitals einsetzen, um damit EIN Projekt zu finanzieren.

Außerdem ist Fargo (daher überhaupt mein Einwand) ein denkbar schlechtes Beispiel, denn im Gegensatz zu Schafer hat er bislang überzeugend "geliefert". 

So, oder so, ich halte Kickstarter und Co. durchaus für ein großartiges Konzept, allerdings sollte man im Vorfeld genau checken, *wem* man da seine sauer verdiente Kohle anvertraut. Natürlich locken solche Plattformen auch jede Menge Gauner und Dampfplauderer an, das liegt nun einmal in der Natur der Sache, bzw. konkreter, in der Natur des Menschen.

Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass man durchaus mit etwas "Menschen- und Branchenkenntnis" eine halbwegs sichere Vorauswahl treffen kann. Die von mir z. B. bislang unterstützten Projekte waren durch die Bank weg gute bis sehr gute Erfolge; die Entwickler lieferten genau das ab, was sie versprochen hatten bzw. übertrafen die Erwartungen.

Bei Schafer habe ich z. B. niemals auch nur einen Cent "gebackt"  - denn der Mann hat leider eine "history", wie man in den USA so schön sagt. 
Bei SC bin ich auch nicht mit dabei, nicht weil Chris Roberts ein unfähiger Dampfplauderer wäre, im Gegenteil, er hat in der Vergangenheit durchaus des Öfteren bewiesen, dass er "es" drauf hat - aber er genauso berühmt-berüchtigt dafür, dass seine Spiele gerne bis zum St.-Nimmerleins-Tag in der Entwicklung sind...


----------



## Spiritogre (10. August 2016)

Meine Aussage war, dass die (populären) Kickstarter Projekte hätten auch ohne Probleme so finanziert werden können. Wir sprechen hier ja nicht von 100 Millionen Blockbustern (Star Citizen außen vor) sondern von Titeln im Bereich 1 - 5 Millionen, und die bezahlen solche Berühmtheiten aus der Portokasse. Aber ist natürlich für sie erheblich angenehmer, wenn das Risiko die Fans tragen ...


----------



## Spassbremse (10. August 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Meine Aussage war, dass die (populären) Kickstarter Projekte hätten auch ohne Probleme so finanziert werden können. Wir sprechen hier ja nicht von 100 Millionen Blockbustern (Star Citizen außen vor) sondern von Titeln im Bereich 1 - 5 Millionen, und die bezahlen solche Berühmtheiten aus der Portokasse. Aber ist natürlich für sie erheblich angenehmer, wenn das Risiko die Fans tragen ...



Ja, aber den Beweis bleibst Du schuldig. Du _unterstellst_, dass die betreffenden Personen allesamt millionenschwer wären, aber selbst wenn, weißt Du doch noch lange nicht, wer genau wieviel besitzt bzw. "flüssig" hat.

Ich denke, wenn viele Leute hier im Forum ihr Vermögen (auch Erbe), also Häuser, Autos, Grundstücke einmal zusammenrechnen, dann gibt's dann auch nicht einmal wenige Vermögensmillionäre. Die allerwenigsten werden davon aber in der Lage sein, sechs- oder gar siebenstellige Summen einfach einmal "locker" investieren zu können. 

Aber selbst wenn man über ein Millionenvermögen in bar verfügen würde - wäre es nicht ein wenig blauäugig, die gesamte Summe, oder zumindest einen großen Teil, in EIN Projekt zu investieren?

Oder ist es nicht wirtschaftlich sehr viel klüger, das Risiko in ÜBERSCHAUBARER Höhe auf viele Schultern zu verteilen?

Es ist doch ein Unterschied, ob bspw. eine Person 2 Mio. verliert, oder 100.000 jeweils 20€...


----------



## Spiritogre (10. August 2016)

Es geht ja um das "wie". Meiner Ansicht nach muss man schon ein arger "Fanboy" sein, um irgendwem Geld zu geben, ohne einen garantierten Gegenwert und wenn dann oftmals erst nach Jahren. Für die Hersteller ist es einfach eine extrem günstige Variante, keine Kredite, keine Beteiligten die von ihren Investitionen Gewinn erwarten. 

Nur, ich persönlich halte da nichts von (es sei denn, ich kriege eine prozentuale Gewinnbeteiligung - ich hab 0,02 Prozent vom Spiel finanziert, dann kriege ich auch 0,02 Prozent vom erwirtschafteten Reingewinn) und der Spielemarkt ist so groß und vielseitig, so sehr kann ich gar nicht auf ein spezielles Projekt stehen (vor allem weil in der Regel das Ergebnis ohnehin seinem Hype nicht annähernd gerecht wird, es ist und bleibt ein Spiel) und ich habe Tausende Games, die ich inzwischen schon zocken kann, schlicht weil sie fertig sind und viele davon sind letztlich ähnlich. 

Das ist der Grund, warum ich nicht verstehe, wieso "Fans" das mitmachen (Early Access als auch Crowdfunding). Man zahlt aber bekommt erst mal nichts. Stattdessen könnte man für das Geld sofort ein praktisch gleichwertiges fertiges Game kaufen.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. August 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es geht ja um das "wie". Meiner Ansicht nach muss man schon ein arger "Fanboy" sein, um irgendwem Geld zu geben, ohne einen garantierten Gegenwert und wenn dann oftmals erst nach Jahren.



Ich persönlich trenne schon Kickstarter und Early Access. Ersteres mag ich, letzeres lehne ich (für mich persönlich) ab.

Das (wiederum für mich) Interessante an KS ist, dass man quasi die Entwicklung von Anfang bis Ende verfolgen kann, "gute" Entwickler kommunizieren nicht nur vorbildlich mit der Fanbase, sondern bitten regelmäßig um Feedback, veranstalten Umfragen zu Gameplay-Elementen, etc., kurz. man *kann* sich als Teil der Entwicklung fühlen.

Sicher steckt da viel Enthusiasmus, bzw. auch "Fanboyism" dahinter, aber wenn man damit Spaß hat, warum denn nicht? Ich persönlich habe keine Problem damit, auch mal 30-50€ abzuschreiben, *falls* einmal ein Flop dabei sein sollte.

Ich verstehe aber, dass für manche Leute das u. U. schon eine Menge Geld sein kann; aber die müssen (und sollen) sich ja auch nicht bei KS engagieren. 

Early Access dagegen, gerade bei Steam, hat für mich eher einen negativen Beigeschmack. Klar gibt's da auch einige seriöse Entwickler, "Kerbal" und "Prison Architect" waren/sind da gute Beispiele dafür, aber bei vielen EA-Titeln hat man dann doch stark den Eindruck, hier wollen einfach ein paar Amateure ein bisschen Geld abfischen und viele hochtrabende Pläne versanden früher oder später wieder.


----------



## Bonkic (12. August 2016)

noch so ein projekt aus deutschland, von dem ich bislang noch nie gehört habe: das mmorpg *tibia* von cipsoft aus regensburg.
in dem fall ist die sache noch merkwürdiger. tibia ist 1997 also zeitgleich mit ultima online an den start gegangen!
mal ehrlich: kannte das jemand oder spielt(e) es sogar?

tibia war vor einigen tagen deshalb in den schlagzeilen, da hab ich erstmals davon gehört.
wirklich sehr erstaunlich.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> noch so ein projekt aus deutschland, von dem ich bislang noch nie gehört habe: das mmorpg *tibia* von cipsoft aus regensburg.
> in dem fall ist die sache noch merkwürdiger. tibia ist 1997 also zeitgleich mit ultima online an den start gegangen!
> mal ehrlich: kannte das jemand oder spielt(e) es sogar?



Gehört habe ich davon, habe es aber weder gespielt, noch wusste ich, dass das aus Deutschland und sogar aus Regensburg kommt.

Lustigerweise habe ich Anfang der 2000er anscheinend ganz in der Nähe dieser Firma gewohnt...


----------



## Exar-K (12. August 2016)

Ich habe in den letzten 15 Jahren mehrere Dutzend MMOs gespielt und würde mich eigtl. auch als Kenner der Szene bezeichnen, aber von Tibia habe ich auch noch nie etwas gehört.
Oder es war irgendwann vor 10-15 Jahren und ich hab es wieder vergessen.


----------



## Bonkic (9. November 2018)

gute nachrichten für die deutsche games-industrie:
der bund will hierzulande ansässige entwickler im kommenden jahr mit immerhin 50 mio. euro unterstützen. 
ob das jetzt wirklich viel ist? schwer zu sagen. wäre man böswillig, könnte man sagen, dass damit insgesamt vielleicht ein halber aaa-titel möglich ist. scherz. 

https://www.game.de/blog/2018/11/08...mals-50-millionen-euro-fuer-games-foerderung/


----------

